

Steve Blank's Lean Launchpad coming to Udacity - cwe
http://www.udacity.com/overview/Course/ep245/CourseRev/1

======
santa_boy
Registered. :-) (because of steve blank!)

I am just wondering how many of members from this group have attended udacity
courses.

I attended the one from Chuck Eesley at venture lab and although it covered
many useful points .. I seemed to lose interest in it in couple of weeks.

Just wondering if it is because of being lazy and less disciplined ....

What is the opinion of investing online time for topics like entrepreneurship
... I seem to be more attracted to be part of something involving great guys
from across the world.

